# Road Trip!!!!



## terri (Nov 5, 2004)

Heading out tomorrow am to make the trip to Memphis to pick up my new enlarger.    Well, _hopefully_ it will be in good repair, and we'll be driving home with it.   That's the whole ***** of the thing, as well as the saving grace: have to drive 10 hours (round trip) to make sure it's in good shape before spending the dough.   If we love it, we've gotten a great deal, I believe.   If not, a day wasted but $$ saved.   

Wish me luck......

It is our preciousssss, and we wants it!     :twisted:


----------



## oriecat (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck Terri!!!!!!!!!!  Have a great trip!  Drive safe! :x


----------



## Karalee (Nov 5, 2004)

Hope it works out in your favor! Be good :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess (Nov 5, 2004)

Have a great trip. I hope it's all you expected it to be.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 5, 2004)

Take lots of pictures on the trip.  If you're in the area, could you snap one of the little Mississippi River bridge for me...  Please.

Drive carefully and let us know how it was!!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 5, 2004)

Good luck terri!!! Hope it works out well for ya! Can't wait to see what you can do with it (given its in good shape )


Zach


----------



## Ambrosia (Nov 6, 2004)

Have a good trip!
take pictures of anything Elvis related for me!  LOL


I hope it's in great condition.  I think it's awesome of the seller to let you 'check' before you buy.


----------



## ahelg (Nov 6, 2004)

Let us know how it goes.


----------

